# First Time TTC - Aberdeen



## Need1Miracle (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey Ladies, 

Gd to find ya all. 

First timer with IVF and wonder if there was anyone to talk with. 

Confused, nervous, excited, lonely 
All of the above

Starting my hormonal tablets tomorrow and going to acupuncture for the first time, i wondered if anyone could recommend a good . I'm going to the one on Dee Side Road tomorrow, no idea what to expect. 

Cheers,
Sarah


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi Sarah
Missed this post sorry, or would have replied sooner. I've done 9 IUIs and 9 IVFs so ask if you have any questions. Won't pretend to be an expert but I've pretty much been through everything! 

I went for acupuncture during a few of my cycles to the Rosemount Centre.  Her name was Sue May.  She was good, only stopped going really because I couldn't afford it!  A few people on here have been to the one on Deeside Road and they speak very highly of him.

There's an Aberdeen treatment thread on here, and also a daily chit chat thread.  Come across and join us   
x


----------



## Need1Miracle (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi Twinkle, 

Just read your reply. I will be glad to join the other threads. 

I tried the guy on Deeside Rd (Fan) last week I'm scheduled to go tomorrow. He makes me laugh, but I'm no expert on acupuncture. 

I see you've never gave up. I wish you well & I'm sure with your determination it will happen. 

Sarahx


----------



## peglet (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi Sarah, I'm a huge Fan fan!!! I saw him for almost a year, only reason I stopped was because the roadworks at bod during the summer made the journey across town impossible. Don't know if he helped with the ivf treatment, but my overall wellbeing was better, felt calmer in myself and periods were a lot friendlier.

Good luck with your treatment.

Pegs


----------

